# French Leave



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

Just back from 10 days in France-plan was to head for the sun but we found the north coast quite warm enough 30+degrees most days. Bay du Somme is wonderful but a bit short of decent sites-Castels at St Valery is ok. Went on to a wonderful site in the French Ardenne-Busancy-really quiet and well run with great clean facilities in a very untouristy area. Its in Alan Rogers,etc


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Might just give that area a whirl - ta for the info


----------

